# Taming Bert and Ernie?



## maesie (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi all. I've had Bert and Ernie in the avairy for about four weeks now and they seem pretty happy. They sometimes hide in the corner or fly over me when I go in there. I havn't needed to catch them yet and therefor have not done so. Ernie sometimes eats millet out of my hand, but Bert wont. They still hiss at me when I try and put my hand near them. My question is, do I catch them (with a net or my hands) and try and tame them, or let them be. I'm worried if I do catch them, they'll hate me  I'd love them to sit on me when I go in, but am willing to be very patient and let it happen in its own time. If I need to take them to the vet, I'll obviously need to catch them, but don't want to do it often if it will work against our future relationship :blush: Any advice would be awsome. Thanks all. maesie xxx


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

you could put your hand in the aviary for a while like 20-40 minutes this will give them chance to get use to it then and you can put some food in millet in your hand and make sure theres no other millet in the aviary and eventually they will come to you for the food while your doing just talk them softly if you do this once a day they should hopefully be your best friends in no time. good luck!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It's hard with an aviary since they don't have you around all the time so they consider you something strange. If possible, I'd spend some time in the aviary (homework, drawing, whatever) so they can get accustomed to seeing you and feel less threat. I would not use a net to catch them as that would freak them out more. Your hands would be fine. Clipping them is always an option but I'm not sure that's such a good idea with aviary birds.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would try and spend more time in the avairy as well. http://www.cockatiels.org/articles/behavior/training.html mabey read up on normal indoor taming methods and try and fit them in with the avairy.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've found that with my aviary budgies the ones who are quite tame have just gradually become that way as i spend time in there. I think you're going about things the right way, feeding them millet from your hand. If one gets to know you, the other will follow in time.


----------



## maesie (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks everybody for your advice... So I guess I'll just increase my time in the avairy and do more hand feeding. I know it will be a slow process, so I'll just have to be patient. Ernie ate grass out of my hand tonite too . I agree Bea, I think Ernie will be the first to tame down, and Bert will follow eventually. Thanks all :blush: maesie xxx


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup, the ussually follow eachother's lead.


----------

